# 14 man limit on mallards



## Animal slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Duck


----------



## JonesCoJason (Dec 9, 2014)

is that the back of a DNR Truck?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2014)

Canada?


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Could have been magspot


----------



## justinkm (Dec 9, 2014)

*DNR Truck*

It looks like it look it has a turn in poachers sticker on the bumper


----------



## andyparm (Dec 9, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Could have been magspot


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Could have been magspot


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 9, 2014)

However and wherever it happened legal or not that's more birds than I think I've ever seen in one day in Georgia.


----------



## Brianf (Dec 9, 2014)

Animal slayer said:


> Duck



I would have guess they were A LOT more than 56 mallards in that pic.


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 9, 2014)

Not everywhere has a 4 mallard limit.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 9, 2014)

whats the real story behind this pic?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

we lost count after the 12th man limit


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 9, 2014)

That's way more that 14 man limits


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 9, 2014)

im not going to be like these other guys. and i am going to say nice hunt. and what kinda dog box is in the back of the truck?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nasty mallards, only ducks to hold on a sewage treatment pond; never seen a diver do it


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like they are stacked on the dog box making it look like more then a 14man limit, nice hunt!


----------



## Brianf (Dec 10, 2014)

No negativity here. I just would've guessed it would take almost 100 to cover the dog box. Either way that is a lot of ducks.


----------



## MIG (Dec 10, 2014)

The vehicle is an Idaho Game and Fish truck.  The giveaway is the Idaho anti-poaching bumper sticker along with the door decal.  The picture is from 2006 and shows carcasses being collected for inceneration after an estimated 2500 ducks went to that big pothole in the sky after contracting aspergillosis.

Sorry Animal slayer, you done limited out with this thread and I needed to stop it 'fore you went over.


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## MagSPot (Dec 10, 2014)

Mig looks to be good on the computer... .probably an awesome cyber scouter


----------



## MIG (Dec 10, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> Mig looks to be good on the computer... .probably an awesome cyber scouter



No cyber scouter.  Just awesome.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Nasty mallards, only ducks to hold on a sewage treatment pond; never seen a diver do it



You've never been by the one close to Atlanta motor speedway.  Ring neck city.


----------



## chadf (Dec 10, 2014)

We shot those tamies in N Ga


----------

